# مساعدة من كل الي بيفهم arena



## nesreen_rababah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

عندي مشروع simulation 
عنوانه ATM machine
رح اشتغله على arena
المشروع عبارة عن:
اني احدد افضل مبلغ لازم يكون في ال ATM
حسب مكانها يعني في مكان تجمع ناس كتير ورح يكون الضغط والطلب عليها كبير ..الخ
و احدد ال failure الي رح يصير عليه بعد كم customer مثلا او مدة استخدامها 
عدد ال ATM الافضل الي احطها في هاد المكان 

محتاجة تقيمكوا للمشروع واقتراحاتكم لافكار جديدة اضيفها للمشروع لاني شوي في الارينا ضعيفه ممكن هاد يطبق


----------



## شهبندر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
ممكن تحديد الأسئلة والنقاط الصعبة التي تواجهك ?
سلام


----------



## nesreen_rababah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
المشكلة الي واجهتني 
انه بعد ما يصير failure لل atm
المفروض اذا فيه حدا كان بيسحب او في طابور عندي 
انه خلص اشيلهم من system 
مش عارفة كيف بدي اشيك اذا ال resource متوفرة مشان اعملهم remove
كيف بدي اعملهم remove


----------



## شهبندر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا أدري ان كانت طريقتي ستفيد
استخدمت حالة rousource, اذا كانت failure فان القطعة التي تخرج تذهب إلى dispose2
المحاكاة في المرفقات.
استخدمت failure based on count, i mean each 10 pieces a failure occure.
بحساب نسبة القطع التي تخرج من ال dispose الخاص بالقطع التالفة علي القطع السليمة نحصل على 1/9 (واحد على تسعة) وهذا يثبت صحة الموديل
أرجو أني قد أفدتك
سلام


----------



## nesreen_rababah (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كتير الك استفدت من فكرة اني اعمل path تاني حتى يشيك على ال resource queue
لانه بس يصير failuer رح يدخل ال coustomer على queue

كان بهمني اعرف رايك عن فكرة ال atm ؟؟؟
شكرا كتييير لمساعدتك


----------



## شهبندر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
البحث عن المكان المثالي للatm وأيضا الكمية المثالية للنقود والعدد المثالي للatm كل هذا معا يعتبر a multi objective optimization. يعني عندك عدة أهداف مستقلة للتحسين.

بامكانك محاكاة أكبر عدد من configurations. و اختيار التي تعطي أكثر النتائج ارضاء.
أما الحل المثالي فهو في نظري استخدام simulation based optimization. يعني عندك موديل للoptimization هو من يتكفل بتحديد parameters(العدد، الكمية، الموقع،...) ويقوم بالمحاكة، ثم استنادا على نتائج المحاكاة ال optimizer يغير مرة أخرى parameters. يعني أن المحاكاة تعوض fitness function (تحدد مدى صلاحية ال configuration)

أرجو أن أكون قد قلت ما يفيد

سلام


----------



## nesreen_rababah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كتير الك عأهتمامك 
غلبتك معي بس مشروعي لازم اسلمه كمان اسبوع ومش عارفه اذا فكرة تحديد المبلغ الي احطه في ال atm طبقته صح ولا لأ
عملت توزيع لوصول ال coustomer لمدة 30 يوم
واعتبرت انه ال atm فيها مبلغ معين كل ما يوصل coustomer بنقصلي اياها حسب المبلغ الي سحبه
وحسبت كم رح يكون في عندي نقص في الطلبات 
وكل 4 ايام رح اشيك عالمبلغ في ATM حتى يوصل لل مبلغ ال الي لازم يكون فيها(max


----------



## nesreen_rababah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاله اني اكون وصلت فكرتي 
واذا عندك رايي تاني ياريت تفيدني
"اذا عندك فكره كيف ممكن احدد ال best allocation"

ومشكوور


----------



## شهبندر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]سلام عليكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيما يخص ال facility location، أعتقد أنه في العادة تكون هناك أماكن مرشحة (candiadat locations)، ويقع الاختيار على الlocation التي تعطي أفضل أداء، وذلك بالاعتماد على مجموعة معايير (عدد المرات التي تكون فيها الألة فارغة، المسافة المقطوعة من قِبل الزبائن، كمية الطاقة المستهلكة خاصة ونحن في عصر الاحتباس الحراري، التوازن في تواتر استخدام الالة.....). 
[/FONT]
ال facility location مجال بحث واسع وبالامكان العثور على بعض المعلومات من بعض مواقع الانترنت
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سلام وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
[/FONT]​


----------



## nesreen_rababah (24 ديسمبر 2009)

تسمحلي بسؤال
واجهت مشكله لما بدي اعمل random للمبلغ الي بده الشخص يسحبه من ATM 
ما عرفت كيف بدي اعمل assign واعمل فيها random 
وخصوصا انه المبلغ الي رح ينسحب من ATM من مضاعفات ال 5
والسحب من ATM رح يكون متركزعلى مبالغ قليله
والمبالغ الكبيره رح تكون مش كتير 
اذا عندك حل بخصوص هاي المشكله بتمنى تقدملي اياه 
وشكرا كتيير الك


----------



## شهبندر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
لاضافة random في بلوك assign. في خانة new value نقر بالزر الأيمن (right click) ثم الضغط على build expression.
ستظهر نافذة جديدة، فيها تقريبا كل شيء ممكن كتابته في الأرينا

بما أن القيم الخاصة هي مجموعة discrete و integer، الطريقة الأولى هي (1) استخدام random distribution خاصة بال continue يعني real،بعد ذلك (2) تقريبها لل integer باستخدام (ANINT(a
ثم (3) ضر ب الناتج ب 5

أقرب ال distributionsالى معطياتك اعتقد poisson أو exponential

الحل الثاني استخدام DISCالتي تعتكد على cumulative robability,
DISC(cumProba1, value 1, cumProba2, value 2, ... 1, value n) exemple
proba-->value
0.2 --> 5
( 0.2+0.2) 0.4 --> 10
(0.4+0.1) 0.5 --> 15
(0.5+0.08) 0.58  --> 20
(0.58+0.05) 0.63 --> 25
...
1.00 --> 80 

DISC(0.2,5, 0.4,10, 0.5,15, 0.58,20, 0.63,25 ......... 1.00,80)à

الأزرق يمثلcumulative probability بينما الأحمر real probablity
مع آخر قيمة تكون ال cumulative probability وصلت الى أكبر مستوى ( الذي هو "1.00")

أرجو اني أفدتك
سلام


----------

